# Can you add salt to a planted tank?



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one of my Ps hurt his eye, and was debating whether i should add a bit of salt or not.

i have amazon swords, and this other thing that is two words, the first word starts with an 'S', and the second word is 'siamensis' but i cant remember the exact name.

thanks a lot.

if i cant add salt, what would be my best bet to avoid infection? just to keep the water as clean as possible?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah im pretty sure u can add salt i think it is 1 teaspoon for 10galons or its 1 table spoon for every 10 gallons, Im not sure.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hmm...just a bit of a difference...jk

i think i got some aquarium salt at my gf's house...hmm


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No you can't add salt to a planted tank, it will kill the plants. Seperate the piranha and put him in a hospital tank if you're really concerned about it, or add some melafix to the water.

Are you sure your second plant starts with an s? The only siamensis I can think of is hygrophila siamensis though admittedly my knowledge of plant species names is limmited to what I plan on keeping my aquarium.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill snap a pic of the plant tonight, then post it in here to show you. it could be a hygrophila or hygrophilia or whatever. it comes in bunches, which i separated a bit, they are sort of dark green, with a redish-purple edge. sorta tall. single stalk, not like a sword that has more than one main stem.

the guy at the LFS said that melafix isnt very effective unless its very minor.

i mean, i could just take the plants out, then put them in later.

would turning up the temperature without adding salt help in healing??


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if your ps are healthy you probably wont need to add anything, remember ps are from very fresh water and dont get any salt.
and i have added salt to my 5g planted tank for my serpe tetra and it had no effect on the plants, but i did major waterchanges 2 days later.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No you can't add salt to a planted tank, it will kill the plants. Seperate the piranha and put him in a hospital tank if you're really concerned about it, or add some melafix to the water.
> 
> Are you sure your second plant starts with an s? The only siamensis I can think of is hygrophila siamensis though admittedly my knowledge of plant species names is limmited to what I plan on keeping my aquarium.
> [snapback]976700[/snapback]​


Hmmm I have done it with my planted tank with no problems


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe as long as you dont go overboard, a little bit of salt would be ok?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea, that small amount wont hurt your plants. If they die, its totally an unrelated coincidal incidence. One tablespoon per 10 gal is ok.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^i thought it was teaspoon??


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

One big heaping f*cking tablespoon. One teaspoons almost null. For treatment purposes I use 3 tablespoons per gallon added over the course of a few days.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
you must add a lot of salt to kill your plants 
no probs at all with salted water and plants


----------

